# Russ, can we get an announcement on the news page asking for artists for Asgard.



## RangerWickett (Dec 3, 2002)

I put up a thread here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32354

And we haven't gotten much notice.  I thought a news item on the main page might help us get assistance for issue 8 more quickly.


----------

